# Good idea?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merch...Category_Code=T


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome to me. Might be hard to see and photograph a mantis through that screen though.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats fine for me as I havent got a camera for that...


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 28, 2007)

Were you planning to just put one mantis in there or fill it up with nymphs?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 28, 2007)

I plan on keeping 3 or 4. I have a ten gallon tank which I'll use for one adult when they get that size and maybe keep the others in the "pop-up" cage. Just dunno if my basement is humid/warm enough for that...I dont think it is.. :roll:


----------

